# Can you be hungry in labor?



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

All I remember about my last labor is being nauseas for three days prior, not being hungry the day of, then being nauseas for the next three/four days afterwards. I'm feeling like today or tommorow will probably be it. I'm very crampy, my back is killing me, and I did a bunch of stuff to try and get labor going. But the thing is, I'm starving. I just keep eating and eating. Does that mean that it's not labor? Aren't you supposed to feel icky during the real thing? Thanks in advance


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

You should eat! Your body needs energy for all the awesome work it's preparing to do. Just eat light and often so you don't feel too full.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:

Just eat light and often so you don't feel too full.
So the cheesy scalloped potatoes I'm chowing down right now aren't a good choice?







The thing is, I'm terrified of throwing up, especially during labor. But my sense of hungry is winning over my fear of getting sick big time!


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I was starving during my labours, and ate tremendous amounts of food.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
I was starving during my labours, and ate tremendous amounts of food.









: I'd rather risk throwing up than go through labor starving (I did that with my oldest dd, after 36 hours I was sooooo tired), with my Sami, I did throw up, but it was so worth it!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I was thirsty more than anything else.. actually I couldn't stand intaking anything other than water. But heck yea you can be hungry and if you are you should eat, gotta keep your strength up!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

eat eat eat! your body will be working hard soon!!!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I was ravenous during early labor and totally aversive to all food during hard labor. Due to bad positioning though, I was in hard labor for about twenty hours. My midwives kept tryingg to kept me to eat and I kept throwing up. Glad they pushed so hard because it would have been very dificult to get through it with no food to keep my energy up.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I was hungry durring my labors. For my first, my Mom took over my HB, and made me go 24 hours without food or drink (only ice chips), while they sat eating enchaladas and pizza! (In front of me, no less.)

If I had not been in labor, I would have been very angry! As it was, I still get very angry when I think about it today.

After that birh, I told them that I would eat and drink anything I desired any time I wanted while in labor, and if they did not like it, they could leave.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Heck yeah! Your body is gearing up for some heavy work! Feed it! Feed it well!

As for hunger in labor...yep. Ben there done that. During my first I ate a couple of meals.. Three or four really







During my second, I ate all the way through, even while I was pushing. During my third, well,I had all this nice labor food prepared but it went so fast that I didn't get much more than a couple of grapes. Oh well









ETA: {{{strong birthing vibes}}} to you!!

Namaste, Tara


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I ate scalloped potatos with cheese when I was in labor and we turned out just fine!









ETA: Also, I did not throw up!


----------



## Portlandmama78 (May 3, 2006)

All I wanted to do in labor was eat. lol I don't see it as a bad thing. I would eat while you can cause you never know when they'll let you eat again while in labor!


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

I had taco bell during my first labor, though I was nausious just a couple of hours before. And my second I could barely eat the whole time. The third I ate a little. The fourth went too fast









Hoping this is it for you !

Aisling


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I went in to labor right after a nice big dinner, and drank chocolate milkshakes during labor(along with water and gatorade, but that's not what I craved). I did throw up twice, but it wasn't painful or anything- don't let that stop you from eating.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I was so hungry during the birth of my 2nd DD that my stomach growled soloudly during my C/S that the Doctor peeked around the curtain giggling and asking me if that really was my stomach cause she had never heard that before during a C/S - yep, and I really wanted a turkey sandwich!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

When my labor started, the hospital provided me with dinner just a few minutes later (I was in the antepartum unit, preterm). I ate some beef something or other with noodles. I did eat it, although I wasn't as hungry as normal, so I didn't eat quite as much - maybe half the meal? I didn't feel at all nauseous during labor, and I didn't throw up. Granted, my labor went kind of fast - 2.5 hours total.

But yeah, if you're hungry, EAT!!!!







My biggest fear of pregnancy is throwing up, so I understand that fear. But if your body is saying to eat, you should eat. If your body says not to eat, then don't have a big meal (do keep some food in you though - you need the energy for birth!).


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Yep~! Lots of moms are hungry, especially with cravings for specific foods. Sometimes they don't eat what they got though, (just want a bite) so the house is filled with half eaten enchiladas, yogurt, bagels, milkshakes, etc.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I was starving. I was in the hospital (a must for everything I was going through) and the nurses tried that, "only ice chips!" bit and I laughed at them. I ate bits of everything, but just grazed and kept it in small amts. I did end up puking a few hours later, BUT it felt good to puke - oddly enough! I was just happy to have a somewhat full tummy during labor.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd never wanted to eat at all with my first two. Only water. Midwives kind of forced a popsicle on me after 10 hours with my first, but I quickly threw it up.

The last two days I've been really hungry, craving lots of carbs too.
And wouldn't you know it my water broke two hours ago. And I've eaten an apple and a bagel! No big contractions yet, but I always thought it was nuts that some people could eat at all during labor.

Melaya - sounds like your body might be getting ready and storing up some energy! I hope you're next!!

Still no contractions here, still hungry, gonna go eat a little more!!

- Krista


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

When and if you get to it, the throwing up won't be so bad. It's really nothing to worry about. EAT!!!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I definitely ate lighter than usual, but at some point I was getting weak (not emergency weak, just really tired and low energy) after 6 hours of pushing. I got hungry, my mom cooked me some pasta, I ate about 6 pieces of penne (with sauce) and pushed out the baby about 5 minutes later. Thank goodness I was at home


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

In order to throw up, you have to relax your throat muscles which in turn helps relax your pelvic muscles as well and thus speeds dilation. So eat, eat, eat!


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Absolutely! Eat if you feel like it. You can't do all that work without some nourishment.

Our local hospital is still hanging on to the 'ice chips only' rule, and women who go there are constantly coming up with ways to get around it. They've had women practically collapse from lack of sustenance after a long labour because they'd been starved, or become dehydrated because they weren't allowed to drink anything. You need food and drink during labour.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes you can be hungry during labor.

And if you should throw up it be much more 'pleasant" with food in your tummy. Voice of experience here

Listen to your body, it knows best


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Actually, you're more likely to throw up if you have an empty stomach...so, even if you ARE in labor (and every labor is different, by the way, you could eat all the way through to the first nursing this time...), EAT! Your body needs the energy, and your stomach will thank you, as the acid won't be doing nasty things to your gut, it'll be digesting food instead!


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

With my second one I was ravenous in early labor and so I had a bowl of black bean soup that was oh-so-good! I felt like it gave me the energy to get through labor (to this day I still credit the black bean soup lol!) I did throw up late in labor, but at that point I didn't really care, it made my stomach feel better instantly and my baby came just a little while after that. My midwives saw it coming because they had a bowl ready and got me cleaned up...it seriously didn't bother me.

I ate in labor with my first and had a good hearty supper in early labor with my third and I didn't throw up with either of them. If you're hungry then eat!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Kristen- thanks for reminding me... gotta add "bucket" to birth supply list in case I yak


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
Yes you can be hungry during labor.

And if you should throw up it be much more 'pleasant" with food in your tummy. Voice of experience here

Listen to your body, it knows best









Ugh, there is nothing worse than throwing up on an empty stomach...pain pain pain icky pain.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

sure can, I starved through my last one, jerks in the hospital would allow nothing. you're in labour, labour=work, if you ARE hungry then you need food, that's how the body works....if you arent hungry, then hey


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I wa very hungry during labor. Luckily the hosital I was at didn't try to starve me! My nurse was ordering sandwiches and stuff for me and reminding me to eat and drink water to keep my strength up









I was ravenous after too. The hospital gav me plenty of food, plus family and friends were bringing all sorts of food to me (lucky me to hav elots of female relatives who remember this stuff!). They were bringing subs, fruit, chocolates, slads, etc..

If oyu are hungry, eat. You'll be glad you did when you are using up all that energy.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

I was starving right before labor with DS. I had a midwife appt and was already dilated and having some good contractions. She had us go get lunch and go for a walk. Well, I was having intense contractions while waiting for my food, but I wouldn't leave and go back to the birthing center until I finished, despite DH's urgings. I knew I'd need the food. I got a nice full belly and went back to the birthing center.

I didn't eat again until a few hours after the birth. I just didn't want to look at food during the intense labor. My body knew I needed to chow down just before so I'd have some sustenance besides the juice I was drinking. Oh, and I never threw up.

Eat, get lots of rest, and get ready for the work ahead of you. I hope you have a wonderful birth.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Nervous and not-overly-hungry before.

Labor too quick to be hungry during.

RAVENOUS shortly afterwards. Ravenous as in, delivered, nursed, got cleaned up, went to the bathroom, and then DH held baby each time while I snarfed down a huge meal. Probably ate a big meal within 2 hours of delivery each time.


----------

